
AERO Token: Enabling the Drone Superhighway Using the Blockchain - mercurialshark
https://medium.com/@aerotoken/aero-token-enabling-the-drone-superhighway-using-the-blockchain-ce2cf5004a10
======
meri_dian
Why does a blockchain need to be used here? A database would be sufficient.
Why restrict the service to a single currency? Just seems like a cover to hold
an ICO and make some money.

The concept seems odd too. Contiguous property owners will probably not all
participate so the drones will be forced to fly nonlinear routes.

~~~
andrewfhart
regarding the concept... the part I like about it is that it provides a
mechanism for property owners to at least have a "say" in what flies over
their property (and when). It's perhaps not a big deal now, but if drone
delivery, et. al. become commonplace, I see this as the drone equivalent of a
do-not-call list.

~~~
mercurialshark
Agreed, the voluntary participation component is a material differentiator, as
opposed to thrusting air traffic over people's homes or property, as is the
case with most infrastructure development (railway, pipelines, transmission
lines, etc) usually in the form of an eminent domain action.

